# My Bloodhound Puppy!



## Baldwin the Hound (Aug 26, 2011)

*My Bloodhound Puppy! *updated 21 September**

Everyone meet Baldwin! He is currently a 12 week old pup 

I plan on updating every week or so with pictures so we can watch him grow!

9 Weeks


















































10 1/2 Weeks


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

[Quote removed by moderator]


Seriously! I adore Bloodhounds... I am like a fanatic! And Baldwin is so handsome!

I need pictures and videos, ASAP!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

AW! I want it! 
I can't wait for all the updates and photos!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Great looking pup for sure and he would look great on the cover of a magazine................
Take lots of pics and post as he grows. 

Best , oldhound


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I had to come back for a second (okay, maybe thirtieth) look. Baldwin is majorly cute.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Now this is where I'll yell out "YEA! PUPPIES!!!!" He is a DOLL!!!!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh these pictures made me all warm and fuzzy inside. he is soooooooo cute!


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Ohhh the wrinkles...they kill me! What a gorgeous boy


----------



## ChewbaccaRoxxx (Sep 4, 2011)

so soft and baggy!! I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

That's pretty good proof that there's nothing better or cuter than a hound!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Even as puppies they look so dignified. Very handsome boy you have!


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think there is a more adorable breed in existence... I LOVE him!


----------



## Baldwin the Hound (Aug 26, 2011)

12 weeks


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

oh my goodness...cuteness overload


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

If you did a picture of him in the same position every day/week you could do a really cool video where you see him go from puppy to adult. I love bloodhounds by the way and he is super cute!! Congrats on the pup!


----------



## stephymay (Sep 21, 2011)

I absolutely adore his wrinkles and cute face!


----------

